# #WEPISSONMI5



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

on tuesday at 3pm we will show the utter contempt that we hold our security services in, the only security they are interested in is maintaining their hegemony of running this country through terror,blackmail, subterfuge, control of media, control of social media etc - the extrajudicial murders and noncings, we wil not take it ! we will hold them to account! #WEPISSONMI5 - 3pm tuesday 12th january 2016


----------



## mauvais (Jan 8, 2016)

This is like that time that Martin Luther King Jr. didn't do a speech but did do a really big wee on a door at three o'clock in the afternoon.


----------



## xes (Jan 8, 2016)

Good luck and stuff.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

just an an attempt to redress the lack of protests at the mi5 (authors of our misery) brother


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2016)

Any murders and noncings in particular?


----------



## xes (Jan 8, 2016)

why narrow it down?..

oh, I see what you did there.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2016)

Just looked at OP's posting history. 

He's a fruitloop.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

ahh i see a new set of posters are denigrating the need for protests to go to the "belly of the beast" strange that - , the shift of repsonsibility for online monitoring between agencys when forums turned into social media .... eh but thats fine, you want to come down have a few cans , talk about what an ethical secret service would look like - thats cool, "Spymaster" - phhhh


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jan 8, 2016)

I have uni until 6pm on a Tuesday. I'll save my wee for another protest then.


----------



## xes (Jan 8, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Just looked at OP's posting history.
> 
> He's a fruitloop.


(sorry, wasn't a pop at ya, was joking, hinting that you were setting a trap for him to accuse someone of noncery or murder, with no evidence)


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2016)

xes said:


> (sorry, wasn't a pop at ya, was joking, hinting that you were setting a trap for him to accuse someone of noncery or murder, with no evidence)


I know. And I was. 

But then I watched the video in the OP and realised he's just a pissed-up, fucking idiot.


----------



## xes (Jan 8, 2016)

I iz drunk and stoneded, ignore me 

Actually, fucking ball bags, I was right, don't ignore me, throw me a ticker tape parade


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2016)

Catchy hash tag.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

interesting im getting a whole new set of Established Forum Protesters, denigrating the project of taking the "fight" to the secret services on this thread- it aint no a to b march, its shutting down an always open targert. are you scared? of additional surveillance afforded to those that monitor , applied to you if you attend/? if you dont denigrate this>? i lurked this forum for a long time, like many forums, and im talking to those people as well -- - - pissed up? you have to drinK! when you know whats what! the british empires still here! these fucking cunts! hilda murrell, diana, kelly (was that dgse) 7 7 - eh- come down if you want, or dont, theres no crime in it , iv put in a seperate post, how the current revolutionary milleau has been taken over by the occupy ocupussing leftovers! if i can get some agents of foreign powers down, like i did  at NYE , thats cool too, cuz you aint no grass if you take succour from the forieng spooks is it!!!! rock and roll kids


----------



## xes (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> interesting im getting a whole new set of Established Forum Protesters, denigrating the project of taking the "fight" to the secret services on this thread- it aint no a to b march, its shutting down an always open targert. are you scared? of additional surveillance afforded to those that monitor , applied to you if you attend/? if you dont denigrate this>? i lurked this forum for a long time, like many forums, and im talking to those people as well -- - - pissed up? you have to drinK! when you know whats what! the british empires still here! these fucking cunts! hilda murrell, diana, kelly (was that dgse) 7 7 - eh- come down if you want, or dont, theres no crime in it , iv put in a seperate post, how the current revolutionary milleau has been taken over by the occupy ocupussing leftovers! if i can get some agents of foreign powers down, like i did  at NYE , thats cool too, cuz you aint no grass if you take succour from the forieng spooks is it!!!! rock and roll kids


I wished you luck, I then went off on a jokey one. I still mean the luck I wished you, it was sincere. Your cause is certainly a noble one, but I think maybe some better P.R. might be good.


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't wish them luck. They're at best a misguided fool who helps makes radical politics look like a club for the terminally thick or comically idiotic.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2016)

this could be a new form of sudden protest gathering.

we could call it slash mob...


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

look see you lynn doyle cooper - you joined this site on boxing day last last year. compared to some decade veterans, and i see you trying to boss them, but what i see is, is the BOSS posters, trying to denigrate any attack/protest on the secret services, as somehow not worth doing, and this is at the same time as moaning about A-B marches being crap? who are you LDC? who the fuck are you? and who do you work for?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

this will end well


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


>



Oh dear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> look see you lynn doyle cooper - you joined this site on boxing day last last year. compared to some decade veterans, and i see you trying to boss them, but what i see is, is the BOSS posters, trying to denigrate any attack/protest on the secret services, as somehow not worth doing, and this is at the same time as moaning about A-B marches being crap? who are you LDC? who the fuck are you? and who do you work for?


d'you really think apartheid-era south african spooks play a major role on these boards denigrating attacks on the security service?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 8, 2016)

OP is an obvious tout.


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2016)

I work for the NHS thanks. And you?

(I can't make head nor tail out of the rest of that last post of yours btw.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

J Ed said:


> OP is an obvious tout.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2016)

J Ed said:


> OP is an obvious tout twat


ftfy


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> d'you really think apartheid-era south african spooks play a major role on these boards denigrating attacks on the security service?



I hear the sound, the sound of something flying high over kingfisher's head...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I hear the sound, the sound of something flying high over kingfisher's head...


Considering how far up his arse it appears to be, that is something of an achievement...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> ftfy


all touts are twats but not all twats touts


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 8, 2016)

Always good to see some spectacle and colour, even if it's bright yellow


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> look see you lynn doyle cooper - you joined this site on boxing day last last year. compared to some decade veterans, and i see you trying to boss them, but what i see is, is the BOSS posters, trying to denigrate any attack/protest on the secret services, as somehow not worth doing, and this is at the same time as moaning about A-B marches being crap? who are you LDC? who the fuck are you? and who do you work for?



ldc is illuminati. Couldn't you tell?


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

i can tell, from years of lurking, on various forums of various political stripes - shutting down the security services is a NOBLE CAUSE - and if we can have a few crates and bottles, then a;; the better. all the bettefr


----------



## J Ed (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i can tell, from years of lurking, on various forums of various political stripes - shutting down the security services is a NOBLE CAUSE - and if we can have a few crates and bottles, then a;; the better. all the bettefr



If I were in Mi5 I would invent you.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

anyone recognise the song? btw


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't capitalise all your hashtag. It makes you look like a shouty loon.

#WePissOnMI5

Much more civilised.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i can tell, from years of lurking, on various forums of various political stripes - shutting down the security services is a NOBLE CAUSE - and if we can have a few crates and bottles, then a;; the better. all the bettefr


And all the better if you can stagger drunkenly around the place for a bit, first, before yelling "YAWORRAWOSSATDIDGERCALLOURMUMAPINTARRRRGH!!!" and staggering around some more while pissing down your leg and catching Spook Central with a bit of accidental overspray: that way maintaining your cover as a rabble of pissheads rather than the clear and present danger to one of Her Majesty's spy operations that you so clearly are.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Don't capitalise all your hashtag. It makes you look like a shouty loon.
> 
> #WePissOnMI5
> 
> Much more civilised.



big up take it on board, gonna get this on mumsnet, thats full of secret service as well, like all boards


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

dunno about illuminati, think the illuminati is probably just the british empire inni


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> anyone recognise the song? btw


 


jonathan king did a cover version of this...


----------



## dessiato (Jan 9, 2016)

I once pissed on Scotland Yard. It was in protest at the lack of public toilets. I was sneaky about it. I went round the back so that I could complete my protest rather than risk being stopped before I'd made my point.


----------



## andysays (Jan 9, 2016)

When I read the thread title I guessed immediately that kingfisher was launching another protest.

Clearly he (she? not likely, but possible I suppose) is either a righteous battler against the machinations of the secret state, with a well-considered strategy to bring it to the world's attention, casting informative and effective pearls before the complacent swine of Urban, or a complete fucking loon.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

andysays said:


> When I read the thread title I guessed immediately that kingfisher was launching another protest.
> 
> Clearly he (she? not likely, but possible I suppose) is either a righteous battler against the machinations of the secret state, with a well-considered strategy to bring it to the world's attention, casting informative and effective pearls before the complacent swine of Urban, or a complete fucking loon.


...and it's so hard to tell which it is...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 9, 2016)

The security services are a good laugh. Let us know when you start seeing their silver Volvos.


----------



## keybored (Jan 9, 2016)

This guy is surely the bastard love child of Rick from The Young Ones and Mike Corley.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2016)

in sovviet russia, mi5 pisses on you


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

eh well be there, Green and black chocolate not responding to my emails requesting a legal observer , wonder why? eh call them in the morning. i reckon therll be a fair few walk pasts on teuday, either eyes fixed forward, or with a little glance, - i want to get into the heritidge bar in the basement. and ask em why they cant get back to good old fashioned counter espionage


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> eh well be there, Green and black chocolate not responding to my emails requesting a legal observer , wonder why? eh call them in the morning. i reckon therll be a fair few walk pasts on teuday, either eyes fixed forward, or with a little glance, - i want to get into the heritidge bar in the basement. and ask em why they cant get back to good old fashioned counter espionage


see how much they offer for touts these days, don't want to sell yourself short


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 9, 2016)

At least half of activists are cops. You'll know some yourself.


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I don't wish them luck. They're at best a misguided fool who helps makes radical politics look like a club for the terminally thick or comically idiotic.


So people who aren't as special and as educated as you, don't get the right to protest?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

xes said:


> So people who aren't as special and as educated as you, don't get the right to protest?


at least we know it will be a pissful protest


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> at least we know it will be a pissful protest


quite.


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

xes said:


> So people who aren't as special and as educated as you, don't get the right to protest?



Leaving aside the problematic language of rights, yes, of course people are free to take any political action they want. And we are free to criticize it as pointless, retrogressive, and damaging to a wider political project if we consider it such.

In this case it's less damaging to a wider movement, and more damaging to kingfisher I suspect.


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Leaving aside the problematic language of rights, yes, of course people are free to take any political action they want. And we are free to criticize it as pointless, retrogressive, and damaging to a wider political project if we consider it such.
> 
> In this case it's less damaging to a wider movement, and more damaging to kingfisher I suspect.


so why are you so utterly opposed to it? It seems really snobby from here. I'm sorry if that's not the intention, but it's how it looks.


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

Depends what you mean by snobby? This person has come on here claiming all sorts of people are spies and/or undercover cops, or are funded to disrupt movements and groups. Of course with no evidence for any of these really serious accusations that in some parts of the world would put the people who are being accused lives in danger.

Even trying to scrape a high level of understanding and empathy out of my weary body that's a pretty fucked up thing to do and at the very least deserves to be treated with anger and dismissal. 

Maybe their MI5 protest should be treated as a separate project, but it's hard not to connect the two...


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Depends what you mean by snobby? This person has come on here claiming all sorts of people are spies and/or undercover cops, or are funded to disrupt movements and groups. Of course with no evidence for any of these really serious accusations that in some parts of the world would put the people who are being accused lives in danger.
> 
> Even trying to scrape a high level of understanding and empathy out of my weary body that's a pretty fucked up thing to do and at the very least deserves to be treated with anger and dismissal.
> 
> Maybe their MI5 protest should be treated as a separate project, but it's hard not to connect the two...


What do I mean by snobby? I guess I mean it looks like you're looking down on KF for having enough gumption to stand up for what he believes in. If even 1% of the population had that passion... I can see that he comes across as a rambling nutter, but sometimes that's a symptom of passion. From what I've read of your posts, you seem to be a seasoned protester and a very level headed person. I'm sure you've been in a position where something has angered you so much, that it's been difficult for you to get your point across cos feelings get in the way and make you look psychotic. (just ask any Sun/Daily Mail reader about any kind of protester, and you'll get the kind of opinion which you have of KF, 'they're all loons') 

 And there has been a mass cover up of peadophile activity in our goverments, there's a big investigation into it. But it's being hushed up at every turn. That shit should be front page news every fucking single day until it's properly resolved and anyone guilty of such heinous acts are brought to justice. Not left until they fucking die and then say 'oh shit, yeah, we all knew Saville was a nonce' Those people ARE being protected. And Theresa May hereself said, it runs deeper and is far more twisted than anyone will ever believe. This is serious shit, and people need to get out there and protest it until they re blue in the face. And I applaud ANY attempt,  no matter how futile, to get this out there. I'm sorry you don't.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> At least half of activists are cops. You'll know some yourself.


i wouldnt say half of activists were cops, id say at least half of activists have a two way relationship with the security industry


----------



## coley (Jan 10, 2016)

J Ed said:


> If I were in Mi5 I would invent you.


I feel we are being, none too subtly, infiltrated


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 10, 2016)

methinks the posters doth protest to much (the protest)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2016)

Someone's got to clean up all that wee.


----------



## LDC (Jan 10, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i wouldnt say half of activists were cops, id say at least half of activists have a two way relationship with the security industry



Explain please.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 10, 2016)

what made you join this site on boxing day last last year? how long did you lurk before then?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2016)

What was that bit about Green & Blacks about?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

mauvais said:


> What was that bit about Green & Blacks about?


not sure if its a chocolate issue or talking about a green-anarcho grouping


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure if its a chocolate issue or talking about a green-anarcho grouping


Apparently 'Green & Black Cross' provide legal observers.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 10, 2016)

there is a much esteemed in certain quarters eyes organization called the green and black cross that sprung up after the best disorder in recent years the student riots of 2010- interested in legally observing on demonstrations, however - they are infiltrated to the hilt, and have no kind of internal security and que3stions over how they keep their database safe, who has access etc - go un answered. they have been however very useful to my friends in the secret police, less so to my friends without those connections - they also did a "background" check on one livestreamer chris sean o donnell - who is a fuckin tout, vfor sure, and okd him but then made no further treference to this, or the function of performing background checks - Q some people piling in providing bona fides for this organization, i welcome that for my link analysis


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone's got to clean up all that wee.


 
do they have an officer code-named P ?


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

EH GONNA GO SEE SHAKER AMER LATER GET HIM DOWN FOR THE PROTEST (WHICH IS TOMMOROW) US EMBASSY AT 6 YOU KNBOW THE POINT OF THIS IS NOT TO OWN THE SPACE BUT ENCOURAGE MORE LEGITIAMTE GROUPS- LIKE CAGE ET AL, TO PROTEST THAT PORTICO, BUT THEY ARE STUFFED, TO THE HILT , WITH AGENTS< CLEARLY, SAFE RAVERS SEE YOU TOMMOROW


----------



## kebabking (Jan 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> EH GONNA GO SEE SHAKER AMER LATER GET HIM DOWN FOR THE PROTEST (WHICH IS TOMMOROW) US EMBASSY AT 6 YOU KNBOW THE POINT OF THIS IS NOT TO OWN THE SPACE BUT ENCOURAGE MORE LEGITIAMTE GROUPS- LIKE CAGE ET AL, TO PROTEST THAT PORTICO, BUT THEY ARE STUFFED, TO THE HILT , WITH AGENTS< CLEARLY, SAFE RAVERS SEE YOU TOMMOROW



drugs are bad m'kay...?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> EH GONNA GO SEE SHAKER AMER LATER GET HIM DOWN FOR THE PROTEST (WHICH IS TOMMOROW) US EMBASSY AT 6 YOU KNBOW THE POINT OF THIS IS NOT TO OWN THE SPACE BUT ENCOURAGE MORE LEGITIAMTE GROUPS- LIKE CAGE ET AL, TO PROTEST THAT PORTICO, BUT THEY ARE STUFFED, TO THE HILT , WITH AGENTS< CLEARLY, SAFE RAVERS SEE YOU TOMMOROW


World class international pissing stars, eh?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 11, 2016)

Someone's getting tazed in the cock.


----------



## LDC (Jan 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> there is a much esteemed in certain quarters eyes organization called the green and black cross that sprung up after the best disorder in recent years the student riots of 2010- interested in legally observing on demonstrations, however - they are infiltrated to the hilt, and have no kind of internal security and que3stions over how they keep their database safe, who has access etc - go un answered. they have been however very useful to my friends in the secret police, less so to my friends without those connections - they also did a "background" check on one livestreamer chris sean o donnell - who is a fuckin tout, vfor sure, and okd him but then made no further treference to this, or the function of performing background checks - Q some people piling in providing bona fides for this organization, i welcome that for my link analysis



I was trying to be a bit more empathetic to you and then you come out with more unsubstantiated shit like this.


----------



## LDC (Jan 11, 2016)

kebabking said:


> drugs are bad m'kay...?



Dunno, he needs to start taking his meds by the looks of things...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> World class international pissing stars, eh?


it's clear you have to drink a lot to piss on mi5


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 11, 2016)

Edit - fuck it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 11, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Dunno, he needs to start taking his meds by the looks of things...



Needs to stop drinking and being a liability.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

who the fuck is lynn doyle cooper who joined this site boxing day last last year and immediately shuts down any talk of PERHAPAS the state infiltrates organizations. who does he know that i know>? i know these people - shaker amer shook my hand for ages and i gave a shout out - 3pm tommorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2016)

she is clearly James Bond


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

i asked how long they lurked before but , seriously noticed it on a few threads these demands for EVIDENCE - without any real idea what that evidence would look like, or whether it could be put in textual form., eh - but we are all agreed though this seamus colligan character is a tout yeah? seamus o colgan, was present at democracy village (WOT KILLED BRIAN HAW - democracy village that is, ) - and brian haw awas a hero right, why aint barbara tucker at pitchford eh? she has  a fuckin case - but the predicate-  seamus colligan , wrongun? am i right -


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2016)

MI5 dont really rank a bit of left civil disorder very highly these days- the old bloke who still  has the angry brigade files in his filing cabinet, deals with this now. They have other stuff to be getting on with.

I was mortified when I found out there was nothing on me at all. utterly devastated


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was mortified when I found out there was nothing on me at all. utterly devastated


 


must try harder...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 11, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> MI5 dont really rank a bit of left civil disorder very highly these days- the old bloke who still  has the angry brigade files in his filing cabinet, deals with this now. They have other stuff to be getting on with.



What evidence have you got to back this up?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2016)

indeed.yer gonna have to take my word on this, not that that means anything & I dont expect a let off on that statement


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

IS SAYS ON THEIR WEBSITE AND OIN UNDERCOVER BOOK INNIT- MI5 dont do public order - LOL if you believe threm ,


----------



## mauvais (Jan 11, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> MI5 dont really rank a bit of left civil disorder very highly these days- the old bloke who still  has the angry brigade files in his filing cabinet, deals with this now. They have other stuff to be getting on with.
> 
> I was mortified when I found out there was nothing on me at all. utterly devastated


You should go round for a whizz on the steps, see if that gets you on a memo, albeit only to a similar magnitude of your face on a poster subtitled "do not serve this man blue WKD" behind the till at the Co-Op.

I don't reckon a history of tragically futile leftism would stop you getting a job at 5, tbf.  Those types only really care if you can be blackmailed with your dirty secrets. Besides that, you'd have to do something serious or be properly, unhelpfully unhinged. Wilfully weeing everywhere would do it I guess.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> IS SAYS ON THEIR WEBSITE AND OIN UNDERCOVER BOOK INNIT- MI5 dont do public order - LOL if you believe threm ,


I don't believe they need to. They have some mates who take care of that stuff. You may have heard of them: they're called "police".


----------



## mauvais (Jan 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I don't believe they need to. They have some mates who take care of that stuff. You may have heard of them: they're called "police".


I'll bet you £100 you can't get an undercover Met officer to sleep with him. £200 if they get him pregnant.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

look luvvies anyone heard of the Brick Lane Debates? big wheel in that is called charlie - hes fuckin CIA - the occupy movement imported these 5 eyes cats, canadians aussies yanks, all trained in consensus democracy and "how to do protest" - hes bloody CIA Anarchist book fair after party, pissed up CIA lass called Anita, trying to snog me, givin us beer- then my raver mate give us a pill, wandering round the city of london at 6 in the morning on a sunday, adn theres all these bloody joggers, joggers everywhere // / / .  .... GRU anyday, know a few old commies they are alright MI5 SHOULD GET BACK TO ESPIONAGE (COUNTER) but me and shaker had a good chat today, he wouldnt let go of me hand., i said theres guantanamos in this coutnry mate, mental hospitals, people been held under that mental health act for as long as you " i knwo brother i know" - but we still smiling aint we mate - still fuckingh smiling. so this seamus colligan is a tout, everyone on this website and libcom n al arm (thought that site as well as most of his hesmacketit bro blog  taken down. is he a tout? cop? spook? amd the gbc is real?


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 11, 2016)

who monitors forums . police , mi5, or gchq? or all three, do gchq pass stuff to mi5 for analysis? hmm and is the division of labour between forums and social media different, hmmm


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> who monitors forums . police , mi5, or gchq? or all three


 
all three probably


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2016)

we are all fedz kingy boy and you are going to get that 4AM knock very soon


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> we are all fedz kingy boy and you are going to get that 4AM knock very soon


but we aren't and thats not the most likely outcome.

His posts indicate he's heading towards getting sectioned, AND, I don't know whether telling him is counter productive, but the people that will be detaining you against your will and making you take drugs you don't want to take, won't know fuck all about your piss protest - and telling them wouldn't change anything.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

I KNOW TOO MUCH LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

BEEN SECTIONED BARE TIMES FAM. IM HEADING TOWARDS THE FIXATED THREAT ASSESTMENT UNIT LOL LOL < AND I WILL BE QUITE HAPPY READING JOHN LE CARRE AND ASSURING THE SHRINKS THAT WHAT I DONT KNOW NUIFFINK ABOUT NO SPIES- or morning cloud being sunk with all that dead kids dna on it WOT THE BLOKE THAT DONE CAPTAIN NARIACS SON TOLD ME ABOUT _ big in the game


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> I KNOW TOO MUCH LOL LOL LOL LOL



I have no idea  who you are (i gather other posters might do), don't know what you know or think you know,and am going on your behaviour and posting style.



kingfisher said:


> BEEN SECTIONED BARE TIMES FAM. IM HEADING TOWARDS THE FIXATED THREAT ASSESTMENT UNIT LOL LOL < AND I WILL BE QUITE HAPPY READING JOHN LE CARRE AND ASSURING THE SHRINKS THAT WHAT I DONT KNOW NUIFFINK ABOUT NO SPIES- or morning cloud being sunk with all that dead kids dna on it WOT THE BLOKE THAT DONE CAPTAIN NARIACS SON TOLD ME ABOUT _ big in the game



On that basis, I strongly recommend you having a chat with either your family or friends who know you and you trust, about whether you might be getting a bit wobbly.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

eh or we could have a full and frank discussion about who is a bloody cop, in the "activist/anarchist scene" - eh instead of it being shut down, Phoenix, that cunt - democracy village killed brian haw -


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

but OH i havw to play nice so i get to play my songs to the spys that understand them at their shitty little dalson place, oh , well, yeah, oh well im in a hotel with a model and im gonna piss on mi5 tommorow, thats crazy crazy crazy crazy - OTR AM I MASSIVE TROLL - can someone answer me ? is seamus colligan ie yousmackitbreo, a TOUT - which im led to understand means an informer? that has been stated many times by the "old hands of the boards" yah ? and the green and black cross is a venerable institution? cuz if those 22 things are right. hmm , ok , cheers guys. YO YOU xxxx biglove #smashthegaffup


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't take on so much. A mate of mine thinks he has invented loads of shit, particularly music, which he didn't. That robots should be invented based on him. Thats not even scratching the surface.

Just take it easy. Speak to your family or those you trust.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2016)

If you're drinking heavily daily then it's possible that you have a thiamine deficiency which can bring on symptoms which include paranoia and mild to moderate psychosis. So get some vitamin B12 into your diet.

That aside, those saying the security services "aren't interested" in left wing activists are very much mistaken. They're very interested presently.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2016)

On a more serious note, I do think knowing how to deal with this kind of problem compassionately (something I notably often fail to do...) and with as little disruption as possible is quite a challenge for the political scene. I've seen groups destroyed or made totally ineffective by people and behavior like this and the reactions caused by them.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

what groups have you seen destroyed? such a cliche lynn doyle copper - went great actually 4 armed police mp5s and 3 mi5 playing dress up, one i knoew , rapport withj - 2 of the armed ones had something about em, tried to report the crime to em, you know diana, ted heath - eh, asked em, apparantlyt armed police like firemen, sit around playing pool, til theres someone to shoot - today they dealt with my little party, and sthe old chestnut, come one we have better things to do, like what, shoot people? im glad you hear, as for the welsh officer playing dress up as a police officer, trespass is a civil offence , littering aint one, and dont touch my bag please - same tactics as anarchists send the smallest assertive girl to chuck you out the space - my doco making mi5 pal demurred n did some of the polices job, then we went for chinese buffet- hunger strike slash paying strand homeless people to sleep there comes necxt - note the shutters did not come down this time, good one, apologies for anyone who came at 3 didnt arrive til 325 was walking the boroughs , as the s service oraganize by borough, for support - also funny bit, lost the lighter, smoking, me asking passers by for a light, them producing it, qarmed copper saying dont give him it and they wandering on - no one filming, shame - hm well not a busy stretch, but fuck mi5 fuck the cia, lets exploit the rift between the met and the mi5, then fill the vaccuum develop our speis? after the revolution what will our ethical spy force look like, because we will have to watch those entryist capatilists. eh, american wreckers -


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> If you're drinking heavily daily then it's possible that you have a thiamine deficiency which can bring on symptoms which include paranoia and mild to moderate psychosis. So get some vitamin B12 into your diet.
> 
> That aside, those saying the security services "aren't interested" in left wing activists are very much mistaken. They're very interested presently.


the modern mental health regime - ie being held incommunicado, denied stuff, suspension of habeus corpus suits the secret service regime p-erfectly, they grew up together man - that mi5l and all the foreing docftors wantin an obe -=


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> the modern mental health regime - ie being held incommunicado, denied stuff, suspension of habeus corpus suits the secret service regime p-erfectly, they grew up together man - that mi5l and all the foreing docftors wantin an obe -=



Who is being held incommunicado? Clearly not you.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 12, 2016)

tom smith of norwich


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 12, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> On a more serious note, I do think knowing how to deal with this kind of problem compassionately (something I notably often fail to do...) and with as little disruption as possible is quite a challenge for the political scene. I've seen groups destroyed or made totally ineffective by people and behavior like this and the reactions caused by them.



An island. With no booze or drugs, just good dentists and psychiatrists and fresh smoothies every morning.

Let them spend their days interspersed with swimming, counselling, fucking, reading, meditating and massages.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 12, 2016)

.....a lovely gulag for the unfortunate.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> what groups have you seen destroyed? such a cliche lynn doyle copper - went great actually 4 armed police mp5s and 3 mi5 playing dress up, one i knoew , rapport withj - 2 of the armed ones had something about em, tried to report the crime to em, you know diana, ted heath - eh, asked em, apparantlyt armed police like firemen, sit around playing pool, til theres someone to shoot - today they dealt with my little party, and sthe old chestnut, come one we have better things to do, like what, shoot people? im glad you hear, as for the welsh officer playing dress up as a police officer, trespass is a civil offence , littering aint one, and dont touch my bag please - same tactics as anarchists send the smallest assertive girl to chuck you out the space - my doco making mi5 pal demurred n did some of the polices job, then we went for chinese buffet- hunger strike slash paying strand homeless people to sleep there comes necxt - note the shutters did not come down this time, good one, apologies for anyone who came at 3 didnt arrive til 325 was walking the boroughs , as the s service oraganize by borough, for support - also funny bit, lost the lighter, smoking, me asking passers by for a light, them producing it, qarmed copper saying dont give him it and they wandering on - no one filming, shame - hm well not a busy stretch, but fuck mi5 fuck the cia, lets exploit the rift between the met and the mi5, then fill the vaccuum develop our speis? after the revolution what will our ethical spy force look like, because we will have to watch those entryist capatilists. eh, american wreckers -


You are a Markov chain generator, and I claim my £5.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> the modern mental health regime - ie being held incommunicado, denied stuff, suspension of habeus corpus suits the secret service regime p-erfectly, they grew up together man - that mi5l and all the foreing docftors wantin an obe -=


i think you'll find the being held incommunicado in asylums goes back to before mi5 was a glint in vernon kell's eyes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2016)

kingfisher MI5 comes out top in Stonewall list of gay-friendly employers


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 19, 2016)

how dare you call me homophobic, some of my best friends are mi5....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 19, 2016)

You probably should state what leads you to believe certain people are grasses, kingfisher. So that we can form an opinion about the strength of your claims.

People are sceptical, because grasses/undercover pigs tend not to reveal they are that.  They clearly are able to convincingly move around activist circles without detection for many years, as per the mark Kennedy thread, and people would be very interested if you have any sort of evidence for the claims you've made.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 19, 2016)

any "evidence" that could be portrayed over text would surely just be a function of how well its explained rather than the veracity of the evidence? - experience, a set of behaviours, though i "mostly" skipped the generation of eco-entryist beardie cops, a saw a different type. you mention grasses and undercover pigs, though agents and officers of the security and corporate realms probably come to fore now, as the pivot swings back. a stack of emails concerning the occup london intranet, showing people purporting to not know each other just met, adnd duedil/companies house showing them running companies together. talking about mi5 is verboten, clearly., thats why there has NEVER been a protest there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> why aint barbara tucker at pitchford eh?



Presumably, and I may well be wrong on this count, because she didn't apply for core participant status?


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 20, 2016)

undercovers drove brian haw mad	  <<<<<<<<<peace campaign police camp>>>>>>>>>>>> - who was democracy village run by? which of my aquantances reported to the bitch gallesteigi for tobacco rations hmm, feted in occupy circles, have the emails, link analysis, but that lot are mad arent they??  oh of course, now hes dead rose tinted specs, have a statue etc etc, but he was mainly banging on about the undercovers - and what did democracy village become, blah blah, hmmm - spooks everywhere.


----------



## smokedout (Jan 20, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> eh or we could have a full and frank discussion about who is a bloody cop, in the "activist/anarchist scene" - eh instead of it being shut down, Phoenix, that cunt - democracy village killed brian haw -



Phoenix isn't a cop you fucking tool, he's been about decades, I've met his kid, and whilst it might not be my scene he's never done anything but get up the state's nose.   I'd much rather he had my back if shit was going down then some flaky just turned up weirdo like you.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 20, 2016)

did i say he was a cop? STRAWMAN  -of course hes not a metropolitan policemen in the pure sense, but in terms of having a 2 way relationsjop with the security industry,  but if you turn to page something in eveline lubbers booksyou might have an idea?- just turned up? yeah, whatever bruv. you obviously aint been about recently. yeah it is good to have state-sponsored squatters having your back, isnt it? -cuz you know, they got to squat stuff, because their sponsored by the state - but there was no excuse for democracy village. it killed brian haw, - do the maths you clown.


----------



## smokedout (Jan 20, 2016)

cancer killed brian haw, speeded up by david icke convincing him to get alternative health quacks to be responsible for his healthcare, not proper doctors.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 20, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> any "evidence" that could be portrayed over text would surely just be a function of how well its explained rather than the veracity of the evidence?



If you explain it badly, it's not going to convince anyone, no.  If you explain it well, it will allow us to make our own minds up.  If you don't even try, why bother talking about it at all?  Genuinely, people are interested in this stuff.  If you're able to provide proof, you'd be doing the left (and yourself) a favour.



kingfisher said:


> - experience, a set of behaviours, though i "mostly" skipped the generation of eco-entryist beardie cops, a saw a different type. you mention grasses and undercover pigs, though agents and officers of the security and corporate realms probably come to fore now, as the pivot swings back.



What experience?  When have you knowingly spoken to an undercover/spook/whatevs? (I'm gonna use undercover as a catch-all, from now on) What set of behaviours does the typical undercover demonstrate?  Do you recognise the importance of being "sure", and the difficulty in arriving at such a position, before you declare an individual to be undercover? 

Without doubt undercovers have been infiltrating the left for a long time, and probably continue to do so.  The fallout from Mark Kennedy has shown that there are common tactics that were used for infiltration, trust-gaining, backstory, etc.  But the cops of the time were pretty smart about it, and, on the assumption that such activities continue in one form or another, it is likely that the tactics will have evolved.  What makes you so sure that you have encountered enough undercovers to recognise the tactics and be able to identify them through common patterns?



kingfisher said:


> a stack of emails concerning the occup london intranet, showing people purporting to not know each other just met, adnd duedil/companies house showing them running companies together. talking about mi5 is verboten, clearly., thats why there has NEVER been a protest there.



Vaguely interesting.  Would need to know a lot more before passing comment, and not, in itself clear evidence of undercover policing, unless there's more to it than you are saying.


----------

